# No more McDonald's bashing for me



## awhites1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok I'm guilty of bashing them. I even started a forum about how I feel they're so irresponsible with there food and how I think they could do more to offer healthier choices. 

ANYWAYS- I'm done after seeing this. Ok, I was wrong, McDonalds does feed off fat, poor, ignorant people and so I still feel there garbage.  But people are just as guilty for there own stupid choices and mistakes...

Woman sues McDonald's over Happy Meals – The Chart - CNN.com Blogs

REALLY!?!? you dumb B*!


----------



## Built (Dec 16, 2010)

I lost a lot of weight eating McDonald's food. I had a Big Xtra with cheese every day for about six months when I did Atkins. Just didn't eat the bun.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 16, 2010)

I do my part to keep all fast food in business. I work out so I can eat whatever the hell I want. All fat bastards need to take responsibility for their own lives.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm thinking of suing them because I feel Ronald McDonald is sexy hot and I'm losing sleep over it.


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 16, 2010)

this is so stupid, I love buying my kids happy meals every now and then. The toy is part of the fun experience for them. They know when we pull into mcd's their in for a special treat. Just cuz this bitch can't keep her fat ass kids away from mcd's, doesn't mean she has to ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## troubador (Dec 16, 2010)

If you can't stand up to your kids you should sue so that someone else will parent them for you, it's the American way.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Dec 16, 2010)

> We have to say no to our kids so many times and McDonald's makes that  so much harder to do. I object to the fact that McDonald's is getting  into my kids' heads without my permission and actually changing what my  kids want to eat.



So Happy Meals are Joe Camel? 

As much as I disagree with this woman and her inability to rear her children, she could win.


----------



## Zane (Dec 16, 2010)

Well here in MI they just introduced Oatmeal ? They do offer some raisins and nuts for topping. I am very interested in the quality of this product. Maybe it could actually be a good thing? But I will google the stats in a few.


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 16, 2010)

Zane said:


> Well here in MI they just introduced Oatmeal ? They do offer some raisins and nuts for topping. I am very interested in the quality of this product. Maybe it could actually be a good thing? But I will google the stats in a few.


 
Oatmeal!!! oh i could hear it now! Dad lets go to mcd's to get oatmeal!! hahaha


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Built said:


> I lost a lot of weight eating McDonald's food. I had a Big Xtra with cheese every day for about six months when I did Atkins. Just didn't eat the bun.



HAHA. nice. how was the explosive diahreah?


----------



## Built (Dec 16, 2010)

The what? Never had that happen on Atkins.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Built said:


> The what? Never had that happen on Atkins.



It was a joke... b/c you would think that eating mcdonalds everyday would mess your stomach up.

You never get my humor!


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 17, 2010)

Dude this is old news I thought. I remember seeing the news where CA was taking all of the toys out of the happy meals. Damn Arnold.


----------



## theBIGness (Dec 17, 2010)

i knocked out 2 mcribs night before last


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 17, 2010)

I love to eat Mc Donalds and Burgerking


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2010)

True. No one is coming over to your house and shoving McDonalds food into your mouth. They do also do a lot of good thing like have the Ronald McDonald houses. Most of their food is probably no worse than 98% of the stuff you buy from the grocery.


----------



## Built (Dec 17, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> It was a joke... b/c you would think that eating mcdonalds everyday would mess your stomach up.


 
I suppose it depends what you eat. I stuck to the healthy stuff, just the meat. Maybe if you're eating the fries and drinking the shakes all the time or something. 



awhites1 said:


> You never get my humor!


I know. We could never marry.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 17, 2010)

I was told by those that are what they eat, and I mean some beauties that indeed are the sort we look at in awh...professional boxers, football players, IFBB pros, fitness models and none (so far, unless were sponsored) have indicated that it is with good reason to consume fast food.

In fact moreover, it seems like the more you're able to plan your diet and make your eating habits ahead of time..."the better off you'll be in the long run." You're also likely to spend less while shopping for your weekly groceries.

I watched a film called "Supersize Me" as it touches on the realities of portions and lack of controls being sold at these fast food chains. It further went on toward what is being consumed, for a lot of people here in America as well as in other parts of the world. Ever check out your calories and fat calories with a Big Mac, or a Whopper?  

The old saying:  To each their own


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> "Supersize Me"



Kind of funny how this pro-vegan made an entire movie about bashing McDonald's. I mean he spent how man days just eating there with no exercise, and this is not common sense to people? This guy is nothing but an attention seeking asshole, imho.


----------



## tomjone20 (Dec 17, 2010)

This would have never happened had Arnold still been the governor!  He knows the importance of protein that McD provides for young kids!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2010)

tomjone20 said:


> This would have never happened had Arnold still been the governor!  He knows the importance of protein that McD provides for young kids!



wtf? haha!


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 17, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Kind of funny how this pro-vegan made an entire movie about bashing McDonald's. I mean he spent how man days just eating there with no exercise, and this is not common sense to people? This guy is nothing but an attention seeking asshole, imho.


 

Yes, but within the movie, we saw again many of the issues with obesity... This being after his experiment was over. A lot of our society today has turned more toward convenience; in which this moves into play for/with money and time. 

Great point about the "no exercise"

ps. I didn't know he was a vegan


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Yes, but within the movie, we saw again many of the issues with obesity... This being after his experiment was over. A lot of our society today has turned more toward convenience; in which this moves into play for/with money and time.
> 
> Great point about the "no exercise"
> 
> ps. I didn't know he was a vegan



At the end he showed how his girlfriend was vegan and he was vegan before. Yeah, sure I agree with you, but it's about choices. How many times did he get a salad or any of the few healthy choices McDonald's offers? He didn't. 

Yes it is true that it's a lot to do with convenience, but if people care that much about their health they need to eat a liittle less or start working out, and stop pointing a finger at some fast food chain. I mean, it's not our fault that McDonald's is so popular? 

I really don't like it how this guy points the finger at one fast food chain, as well. I mean, McDonald's is the only fast food chain out there?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2010)

By the way if anyone feels like watching the movie you can see it at HULU.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 18, 2010)

Your point about the end is valid, although...I hated this movie and as it was not by my own desire to see it; I was indeed in and out of it.  I think, of your point with the "healthy" choices, but do remember one thing with this issue...the sells that this company did considering the beginning years as well until not too long ago, there was indeed we were not with, "healthy choices"

I can't see myself living on this stuff, nor to the extent of having anyone person, claiming to be a vegan.."EVER" eating from this source... "EVER"

My interests with the topic is the calories and indeed profits that had made so much in the means of sells. This moving forward toward the health crisis as well. These sells were: quarter pounder/ cheese, big mac, and of course fries and the sickness of portion and calorie count...."Supersize"

You've got a GREAT point, why not the interests with the healthy choices?  I think, it was indeed to force many people as well those in professional interests as well concerns be it from science to research, to that of pathology and onward. Making all to look at the consumption, as well the private interest groups that have brought forth money and profit, to the likes of heart disease and obesity.  Can you at all see, heart disease by the consumption of this supersize, alike cancer from cigarettes?  Thanks, I loved your points, very valid.


----------



## GMO (Dec 18, 2010)

IMO fat food (oh I mean fast food) in general sucks.  (Sodium, trans fat, sat fat) Yes there are some healthy choices and yes once in awhile won't kill you, but there are people out there that eat that crap 3 times a day.  Oh, and they're morbidly obese...gee ya think so?  A burger or chicken breast on the grill at home trumps any fast food joint.


----------



## braveand (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm going with Mac once every 2 or 3 month.. Not more..


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2010)

Everyone targets McDonald's!  Whereas, Wendy's, KFC, etc. do not go under the radar due to their healthy alternative choices.  Hoo-rah! 

Yeah, the last time I checked, I overheard a kid screaming to his parent(s) that he wanted McDonald's soley for the toy offered in a Happy Meal.  
- OK, take your kid to a department store instead or order that toy online!

As for the choices of food at McDonald's/Burger King or wherever.... hey, in case you haven't heard, it has always been tasteful fat/trash but, from time to time, we all have eaten it and liked it or grown out of it and now hate it!
- Eating there is a "choice"  and no one is holding a gun to your/our head!

As mentioned before by others, if your body can afford to eat it and you have a fast metabolim, have at it!  A large pizza supreme from wherever is just as bad granted that you eat the whole thing!

This is about as smart as Find the Right Attorney for any Legal Claim | whocanisue.com


----------



## pritih (Dec 30, 2010)

always eat low calorie food whether it is McDonald's or any ......


----------

